

TextRiley: Text-message-focused real estate service for realtors - dahmadizadeh
http://www.textriley.com/brokerSignup

======
bandrami
I developed almost exactly this in the pre-smartphone era for a company that
wanted to be the "MLS of MLSes". I think the infrastructure is better for the
idea this time around. Best of luck!

